# get info into column view!



## koim (Apr 16, 2002)

Something like this would be great!   No need to bring up that get info window when there´s all that free space in the column view! What do you think?


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 18, 2002)

Maybe... but it would have to be narrower than that; no one has their last column with that much space 

But perhaps you're onto something...


----------



## symphonix (Apr 18, 2002)

Well, it would be nice to have some of that info in the preview pane, but it would have to be packed in pretty tight. I doubt you could make it work without a nightmare interface. Worth thinking about, though...


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 21, 2002)

I GOT IT, PEOPLE!!!!!

This should be sent to Apple. Check out my version... it's small, it's sleek, and I managed to fit it into a NORMAL SIZED column. This might really work!


----------



## earector (Apr 21, 2002)

I like 'em both. Great idea.

-e


----------



## Jadey (Apr 21, 2002)

Doesn't that finder replacement program do this already?


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 21, 2002)

What is that? I don't know of it... link plz?


----------



## dricci (Apr 21, 2002)

I think it should be done in a drawer, like SNAX.

Hmm.. that would be very nice. Off to www.apple.com/macosx/feedback I go!


----------



## Jadey (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah SNAX is what I'm talking about. Here is the info:

http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=11945&db=mac


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah, SNAX is definitely feature-ripe, but I feel like it has too much going on. In contrast, the Finder seems faster, sleeker, and less complicated, even though it doesn't have all the same features. SNAX is GREAT, but I feel like I'm using Windows 

We need SNAX done the Apple way, and then I'll be happy.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 25, 2002)

That looks GREAT, testuser. I'd say we should have a panel come out just like that if you click "show info", otherwise it would appear below the normal attribute list. For folders, they could pop out a side panel (like Apple Mail and OmniWeb) that would show information. How does that sound? I'm not on my Mac right now so I can't do a mock-up, but I will when I get home.


----------



## koim (Apr 25, 2002)

Yes! That´s brilliant! And the info would  stick to the window. So if you want to compare two folder f.ex. you could open a new window.
Go for this one Apple!!!


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 25, 2002)

That is EXACTLY what I was thinking of. Thanks for the mockup testuser. Now, everyone go to Apple's feedback page (http://www.apple.com/macosx/feedback/) and tell them about this. Include a link to testuser's image (we can assume the image will not go away, right?) and tell them to implement this feature.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 25, 2002)

As a brief aside, I think that to make one able to use the maximum amount of column space, this tab should pop out from the bottom of the window. Just an aesthetics thing, and it would also allow the most horizontal room onscreen. It would be great either way though.

Off to Apple's feedback page I go...


----------

